# Help me decide - Orange Shrimp or Blue Shrimp?



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

Uggh moral dilemma!
I currently have a 5.5 gal set up for my betta I call "Red" hes red and blue.
And he is housed with a large colony of Red rili/cherry shrimp.
I figured the Red shrimp match the red and blue fish.

Now I'm still setting up Blues tank while hes in QT. Hes a blue and yellow.
He will be in an Aqueon Evolve 8. The substrate right now is sort of brownish.
http://thereefshop.com.au/images/flourite.jpg
But I will likely plant it then cover the entire bottom with black sand to make the shrimp pop more. Because neither colour will show up well on that substrate.
I cant decide if I want to get Blue Rili shrimp or Orange sakura shrimp.
They will both cost the same.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnKX-vk_pVE
Orange

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiioHQihplU
Or blue.


I was the kid that took an hour to pick out 50cents worth of 5 cent candies at the candy store.... Decisions are not my strong point. 
Do I match the shrimp to his fins or his body?


Heres Red and his Red shrimp



















And heres Blue


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Personally i like carbon rillis because you don't see blue all that often in an aquarium.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

Hmm that's true!
I had been totally set on the orange ones, but now I'm wavering and cant decide! UGGH!
Somebody wanna get me a 3rd betta tank so I can get both?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a spare rimless 3 gallon  free if you come and pick it up from NYC


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

My vote is for the blue!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I think the orange would be a nice contrasting\complementing color to your boy.

I really like the blue though. The blue shrimp are awesome.


----------



## meowrisa (Jun 3, 2015)

orange


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

I vote for the blue also  I have some neocaridina Blue jellies atm and I love them! You also dont see that many tanks with blue shrimp opposed to the orange/red


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I still think Blue will be nice  orange doesn't match the yellow all that well.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

I just need more tanks....


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I like blue to!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

I vote blue!


----------



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

Everything in this will purely base in your personal taste, I would personally go with Neocaridina davidi var. Green Jade.


----------



## BettaBirdy5 (Dec 27, 2015)

I would go orange shrimp because they would contrast the betta's colors.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Now why can't you get both colors?


----------

